# How much wine do you drink??



## djcoop (Apr 11, 2006)

A serving is 6 ounces and the recommend amount is 1 glass a day for women, and 2 glasses a day for men. Typically I have 1-2 glasses a night, about 4 nights a week. But since I have started making my own wine, and bottled it, I really want the whole bottle




. It just seems so sad if I sit it over there half empty


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, that poor, sad, bottle, missing it's other half, just so incomplete...


----------



## Vaughn (Apr 11, 2006)

I also try to follow the health recommendation of wine consumption. That 1-2 glasses of wine a night relaxes me, settles my stomach, and give my body important things to keep me health. 


Interesting thing, though. I've recently been doing some crash dieting, eating less than 1000 calories a day. When that wine hits my empty stomach, I get the same "relaxation" out of 1/2 glass of wine as I do out of 2 glasses on a full stomach. 


Dieters beware.


----------



## Brandst (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, between my wife and I we drink 1-2 bottles a week. I guess we need to up our consuption though. Normally, we only drink with dinner, and with our schedules we only have dinner together on the weekends so that is when we drink our wine. When mine matures enough I'll have to start drinkingmore, at least 1 glass a day probably 2 so the bottle will be gone in 2 days.





Steve


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 11, 2006)

No kidding. I really enjoy drinking wine, but if I don't have a good solid meal, I can get pretty toasty pretty quick.



Bert likes that though!


----------



## djcoop (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm.... a toasty princess!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 11, 2006)

And that's just what he thinks!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 12, 2006)

I love to drink wine and I do mainly on the weekends but lately it has been causing my heart to race and skip in the middle of the night so I have been trying not to over do it. A whole bottle without much to eat will have me awake and trying to catch my breath. It is so easy to get carried away especially when the conversation and laughing gets going, then the pouring continues to flow!!!! I know you all know what I mean. Best of times though!!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## earl (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't drink wine. Only onweekdays between 5 pm to 10 pm but never prior to 5pm unlessit was a bad day, then I will have some between 3 and 5 pm but never before 3...well maybe before 3 but no sooner than noon, and noon is my absolute limit...but on Saturdays noon is a sliding scale...if it is 3 am then it is before noon... but not after a few hours of sleep...unless I take a nap, then after the nap maybe a glass to wake up but never before church on Sunday...unless there is communion then never before but maybe after....


I'd have to say around 10 glasses per week


earl


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl,


That is funny









Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 13, 2006)

Between 1 and two glasses a night. I have a set of 375ml bottles to really 
limit my consumption during the week. Then again I have a set of 1.5 liter 
bottles for the weekend!


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 13, 2006)

I drink straight from the bottle and the bottle is made out of glass; so I guess I drink 1 or 2 glasses a night, but if the wine is good and the day has been bad then 3 glass a night, but then again if the wine is bad and the day is good I'll drink 4 glasses a night. If I really feel good and have company over then well we're back to beer.


----------



## djcoop (Apr 13, 2006)

hehehe Angell


----------



## mjohn (Apr 14, 2006)

My wife and I drink about 2 glass once or twice a week. on the weekends we start with a bottle of wine but we normally switch to beer, but maybe that will change now that I am making my own wine.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (May 14, 2006)

On average around 2/3 glasses a night


----------



## geocorn (May 14, 2006)

<LABEL id=HbSession SessionId="3695960069">Would that be 2 to 3 glasses per night or 2/3rd of a glass?



</LABEL>


----------



## winesnob (May 15, 2006)

My wife and I love our wine with dinner. The trouble is when she opens a white and I prefer a red with dinner.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 15, 2006)

So, there should be plenty all the way around!


----------



## Angell Wine (May 15, 2006)

winesnob : My wife and I love our wine with dinner. The trouble is when she opens a white and I prefer a red with dinner.





Is that really a problem ? Leaves more for you don't it ?


----------



## winesnob (May 16, 2006)

Angell,
I don't prefer white over red or red over white. I choose my wine for dinner based on the food. Last night my wife made grilled lemon and herb marinated chicken with a balsamic orzo salad. She had the "Pillar Box Red" and I had a Macon white Burgundy made in a Chablis style. My wine went perfect with the meal. She tried my white, but didn't care for it. It was too acidic for her. The acidity, I thought, was a perfect match with the meal.
This past weekend, one of my brothers' had us over for dinner for a herb crusted lamb dinner. He told me to bring a white, and I brought a very nice bottle of Batard-Montrachet. Had he told me what he was making (kept it a secret), I would have brought a nice aged Barbaresco. Go figure


----------



## Angell Wine (May 16, 2006)

My biggest problem is figuring out what wine goes with hot dogs?







My wife likes white wine with everything, I like the big reds but enjoy a good white with a meal every once an awhile.


----------



## tomheli (May 29, 2012)

5.56 percenter


----------



## tomheli (May 29, 2012)

oh nevermind i drink beer 99 % of the time


----------



## SpoiledRotten (May 29, 2012)

I laughed so hard reading these post that I had to stop and dry my eyes. My wife and I drink a bottle per evening during the week and a couple of bottles on Saturday and a couple on Sunday. Is that too much?


----------



## Sammyk (May 29, 2012)

Doctor says I can have 6 to 8 oz a day so that is what I have. I only make the country wines. Do country wines qualify as a fruit a day if I have about 8 oz?


----------



## tomheli (May 29, 2012)

i though i had a problem i cant even tell time


----------



## tomheli (May 29, 2012)

hot dog wine now youre talkin


----------



## TJsBasement (May 29, 2012)

We really don't drink in relativity I guess, I do save em up like sick days


----------



## tomheli (May 29, 2012)

1 pack hot dogs 4 lbs sugar 1 yeast hints of ketsup mustard


----------



## tchuklobrau (May 29, 2012)

Well I dont drink wine all that often but when I do its usually 1-2 750ml servings. 6-12 beers daily. Do shots of blackberry brandy count?


----------



## Watchdog (May 30, 2012)

Sometimes I'll overindulge and finish a bottle in a day. But normally its only a glass a night. I like to drink wine for the taste (or at least I keep telling myself that )and not to get drunk on.


----------



## JohnT (May 30, 2012)

Never ask a man how much he drinks


----------



## stujol (May 31, 2012)

I make lots of wine so I cam drink lots of wine lol. I don't think it would be too many bottles to count but 
I'm not going to count them. This way I can continue to tell my doctor that I drink moderately.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2012)

At my present job, they have an online health survey you are supposed to take every 30 days to improve your healthy habits. If you do not take it, then your insurance rate goes up.

When the survey gets to the "recommended alcohol consumption" portion, then outlines the daily recommendations, and then asks if I drink at or below the daily recommendations, I reply no.

It then asks if I intend to begin drinking at or below the daily recommendations in the next six months. I reply no.

It then replies: "You are still in the pre-contemplation stage for healthy alcohol consumption." 



It has been telling me this for 3 years, as long as the company has required it to be done.

Nope, I am not *pre-contemplating* anything! Where is the blank I can click for *that???* 

I quit smoking 5 years ago. I run 1-1/2 miles each morning, eat a healthy wholesome diet that does not often include preservative-laden restaurant foods, and watch my sugar and salt intakes. So I am *not* giving up having a few drinks!


----------



## Brent2489 (May 31, 2012)

I only drink one glass per day......... glass just happens to hold 750ml


----------



## FTC Wines (May 31, 2012)

We drink a bottle a day, 1 glass for the wife, 3 for me, [her idea] Sometimes we don't count so well on the weekends. We like our wine before dinner, sometimes before & a little after, but not with. Roy


----------



## Deezil (May 31, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Never ask a man how much he drinks



Is this like a woman with her age? If so, i like it!


----------



## roadpupp (Jun 1, 2012)

A glass or two of red each weeknight or one beer if the meal warrants it. Weekends during the summer I'll have a beer or two during the day and one glass of wine with dinner ( unless we have friends over or are at a party, then it's a few more than that) 

Long winter weekends I have been known to get Into multiple glasses of red. I blame the fireplace, the cat and cuddling with my kids!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 1, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Is this like a woman with her age? If so, i like it!


 
you betcha!


----------



## Stuart77047 (Jun 1, 2012)

Vaughn said:


> I also try to follow the health recommendation of wine consumption. That 1-2 glasses of wine a night relaxes me, settles my stomach, and give my body important things to keep me health.
> 
> 
> Interesting thing, though. I've recently been doing some crash dieting, eating less than 1000 calories a day. When that wine hits my empty stomach, I get the same "relaxation" out of 1/2 glass of wine as I do out of 2 glasses on a full stomach.
> ...



I have noticed this too. I try now to have a glass of wine before dinner. That way I drink less and also tend to eat less and slower.


----------

